# Wooooo hoooo, roto time !



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I just bought a rotisserie off Craigslist. It's a homemade unit that he used to restore a Firebird so it will need some modification for the GTO but it's very nicely made with jacks for raising. Once I'm done with the GTO, the arms will line right up for my Camaro.....:cool I was gonna make one this winter but for $650, I can't hardly buy all the steel and jacks for that.....:lol: It does have tiny casters on it but I think I will put larger ones on. It'll be a few weeks before I get it. The guy lives 160 miles away....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I sold mine on Craig'slist last week for $950, it was an autotwirler and looks like your's. Actually your Roto looks better. Good deal!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet deal!!


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Is Craigs list the cheapest place for one?

Anyone have a rental for @ 100 a year?

Gotta feeling mine will end up homemade.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Mitch, that's great. You could sure USE a rotisserie. I just with I had room for one.....any verdict on the WT situation?.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I sold mine on Craig'slist last week for $950, it was an autotwirler and looks like your's. Actually your Roto looks better. Good deal!


Randy, I would've bought yours in a heart beat for that price if you were only 160 miles away....



geeteeohguy said:


> Mitch, that's great. You could sure USE a rotisserie. I just with I had room for one.....any verdict on the WT situation?.


Jeff if I ever get all my junk restored, I'll have plenty of shelf space to store it on the pallet racking too. Actually, I'll probably rent it out in between cars and after I'm done with it.
I got a response from the seller and he was rather put off that I was disappointed with his failure to inform me of it's true condition. He doesn't want to negotiate until I get the results from the machine shop, which I understand, I was just letting him know that this isn't over if the parts are junk. I haven't heard from the machine shop yet either, so I'm kinda wondering what he found. I'm hoping silence means he didn't find anything serious after cleaning and is proceeding with the magnaflux and sand blasting of the heads for further eval.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Could we have a party and use it too roast a pig or a steer next summer?? The rotessiree I mean, not Mitch's WT.....arty:


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Too Many Projects said:


> I just bought a rotisserie off Craigslist. It's a homemade unit that he used to restore a Firebird so it will need some modification for the GTO but it's very nicely made with jacks for raising. Once I'm done with the GTO, the arms will line right up for my Camaro.....:cool I was gonna make one this winter but for $650, I can't hardly buy all the steel and jacks for that.....:lol: It does have tiny casters on it but I think I will put larger ones on. It'll be a few weeks before I get it. The guy lives 160 miles away....


You have To many projects :lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Could we have a party and use it too roast a pig or a steer next summer?? The rotessiree I mean, not Mitch's WT.....arty:


I don't know who's gonna stand there and rotate it for 6-8 hours but with enough people, it could be done.

Oh, now you got me going.....if I used the pto on my New Holland and ran the shaft to a gearbox with a belt to a handwheel, like on a boat lift, it could turn the roto while we party...:rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> I don't know who's gonna stand there and rotate it for 6-8 hours but with enough people, it could be done.
> 
> Oh, now you got me going.....if I used the pto on my New Holland and ran the shaft to a gearbox with a belt to a handwheel, like on a boat lift, it could turn the roto while we party...:rofl:


Okay then, we just need a date.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

When I was a little kid, we had a summer house Upstate N.Y. A friend of my father's used a Harley Davidson to run a saw mill. He blocked it up in a jig, toot the rear tire off, used the rear rim like a pulley. He had a big leather drive belt hooked to a pulley on a shaft. The shaft turned a big circular saw blade. VERY COOL.....I forgot the point of the story but...O yeah!, We could rig something up to drive the BBQ!:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Okay then, we just need a date.


Woke up to 27° and a dusting of SNOW today. I'm thinking we have about 7-8 months to plan this......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

65* here and the leaves are starting to fall......depressing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

33* and trying to snow this morning! 
Hope the sun's out tommarrow for the Fall Color Cruise.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, here we are more than 3 months later, but I got-r-home today.....:cool This sucker is heavy duty but I think I will still put side braces on the main T's.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a nice piece of equipment! Let's see it with a GTO carcass on it!!!:cheers Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Looks like a nice piece of equipment! Let's see it with a GTO carcass on it!!!:cheers Eric


Did some work toward that goal today, Eric.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Had to go to Northern today for more cut-off wheels and better goggles, so I looked at the casters too. Gonna put these on before I mount it to the car.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

they wont get near the traction as the ones you are rolling on now!


----------

